
Drop test concludes iPhone X is 'the most breakable iPhone' - anigbrowl
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/11/youre-gonna-need-a-case-iphone-x-fares-poorly-in-first-drop-tests/
======
cody8295
I've owned my LG V20 for a few months now and I've dropped it more than a
couple times, usually onto concrete or asphalt, from more than 3 feet, and
without a case. It has no screen damage and everything is as functional as it
was when I got it from the store.

Why do people waste so much money on delicate pieces of trash?

~~~
dovdovdov
We're talking about the LG, right? :)

------
mekkkkkk
This glass craze is completely nuts to me. Choosing such a brittle material to
cover something that is more likely to be dropped than anything is so stupid
that you get a feeling that it is intentionally so. Creating artificial demand
for replacements/repairs.

Even the aesthetic value is immediately diminished as soon as you get your
greasy fingers on it, transforming the pristine surface into an art piece by a
deranged forensic analyst.

------
fludlight
Apple's response in the CNET article linked to by Ars:

> we suggest using one of the many beautiful cases available to protect iPhone

Why is it acceptable to design a product to need a separate case? Smartphones
are beautiful and I don't want to wrap mine in cheap-looking rubber or
plastic. I'm clumsy and have accidentally dropped pretty much every generation
iPhone since the 3gs, sans case, onto concrete from ~3ft. Only one broke.
Based on these reviews, I'll have to either buy a case or skip the X.

------
taylodl
I've been using Otterbox Defender ever since I've had an iPhone. My phone has
rolled across the garage floor, several times, with no problems. That's the
information I want to know - how does an iPhone X in a case behave?

~~~
mark_edward
What's the point of making a beautiful phone that has to be in a case

~~~
krapp
It doesn't have to be in a case. I'm sure Apple will be happy to sell you a
new one if you break the one you have.

